# NEC HANDBOOK AND NEC CODEBOOK BOTH NEEDED?



## k2keylargo (Oct 18, 2008)

I have the NEC 2005 Handbook, tabbed, and the NEC 2005 (codebook) - is there any need to bring both to the exam? Looks like I can just bring the Handbook?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd go with just the handbook. Taking the code book would be redundant.


----------



## clemente (Oct 20, 2008)

Just the handbook, the handbook contains all of the code and the additional information to make things a little clearer.


----------



## k2keylargo (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks! One less book to drag in there.... 10940623:


----------

